# uptime went crazy :)



## gkontos (Oct 29, 2020)

I upgraded my storage server from FreeBSD 11.3-RELEASE to FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE today.

root@sigma:~ # uptime 
 6:34PM  up 186 days,  5:48, 1 user, load averages: 0.40, 0.34, 0.32

root@sigma:~ # date
Thu Oct 29 18:34:20 EET 2020


----------



## gkontos (Oct 29, 2020)

Sorry wrong server, I guess I need a break


----------

